# Lots of meowing



## zcb

What does it mean when a cat just stands there and meows? A new feral is doing that at all hours and it's driving me crazy. What does he want? He runs when he sees me so I know he's not calling to me.


----------



## Ritzpg

Could mean a lot of things: hunger; pain; fear; is he/she looking for love? (Has the cat been spayed/neutered?) Although scared of you, he may have been recently dumped/abandoned.
What is the background? More info, please.
Thanks.


----------



## BotanyBlack

most true ferals don't actually vocalize a lot. sounds like a recent dump or lost cat trying to find something familiar. If it was an unsocialized house cat he would run from you waiting for people he knows to show. If you can get or borrow a Hav-A-Hart trap maybe you can see if he is chipped.

Unfortunately if the cat is female, she could be heralding the beginning of kitten season. Again getting a TNR group to catch her would help.


----------



## zcb

This is most definitely a male. I know he's not hungry, or ill because he eats the dry food I put out each day and he's not ill because once he has eaten he stretches out on the walk and goes to sleep. He probably has been abandoned and I'd love to have him with the group but he is a bully and won't allow the other 2 to eat. This morning I stood out with the 2 while they ate and all the time they were looking around for him because he was sitting at the bottom of the walkway to the house. I've had a trap out for a week now and I've watched him give it a wide berth even tho there was all sorts of goodies in it. So far all I've trapped is a possum. :fust


----------



## BotanyBlack

a trap wise intact bully cat.. sounds fun.. wish you the best of luck there. lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Try putting different things in the trap.. soft food, mackeral, treats. A friend took several months trying to get a female feral. It was the dried fish flakes that did the trick. who would of thought. Is the trap covered and not standing out by itself but near bushes or what theyd think they could escape into?


----------



## Nora B

zcb said:


> This is most definitely a male. I know he's not hungry, or ill because he eats the dry food I put out each day and he's not ill because once he has eaten he stretches out on the walk and goes to sleep. He probably has been abandoned and I'd love to have him with the group but he is a bully and won't allow the other 2 to eat. This morning I stood out with the 2 while they ate and all the time they were looking around for him because he was sitting at the bottom of the walkway to the house. I've had a trap out for a week now and I've watched him give it a wide berth even tho there was all sorts of goodies in it. So far all I've trapped is a possum. :fust


Any chance you can see to the feeding of the other two then leave him just the food in the trap? Chances are if he is content with what he is already getting he just won't take the risk - especially if he is cage wise already.....


----------



## zcb

> Any chance you can see to the feeding of the other two then leave him just the food in the trap? Chances are if he is content with what he is already getting he just won't take the risk - especially if he is cage wise already.....


It's sure worth a try. I stand "guard" while the other two eat but some days they stay across the street because yellow cat has posted himself in the area. Although I shoo him away the other two are still leery. The trap is in a rather small area surrounded by bushes and one wall of the garage. It's the only place I have to put out the food therefore..........


----------

